# Indoor Shooting Range, Coming Soon!



## Connor_Sarah

I know there has been other threads inquiring about an indoor shooting range, well here it is:

http://www.pensacolaindoorshootingrange.com/

I hope this does not violate any of the rules. I do not work for this business nor will I benefit in any way from promoting this business. I just deal with the guys opening it and know them to be honest and willing to offer great deals to people. I hope this provides information that others have been seeking in the past. I apologize if I broke any rules.


----------



## jmunoz

That's gonna be nice


----------



## ilintner

I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## bigbulls

*$20 per hour walk in....... 
$400 single membership fee.....*


*Holy freakin crap!!!!!!*


*I think I will continue to shoot outdoors.*


----------



## ilintner

I think that the 12.50/hr is for a guest accompanied by a member.


----------



## bigbulls

Yes, it looks like you are correct. My mistake.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Wonder if they give Leo military discount?? I know the owner personally and have spoke with him many times... That don't mean I like him, he is very abrasive and quite frankly he is a tough person to deal with. However I see this working out well due to the monopoly in the indoor range business, and the fact the guy is a multi millionaire this should be around for a while.....


----------



## wld1985

Ya, THis showed up on my FB page..I posted it on GCFC and its 250 for single membership,Before they open.. Then 20 bucks for walkins and 12.50 an hour for someone that is joining a member... Which IMO is Very High either way... I think Emerald coast Muzzle loaders is like 100 bucks for th year or so and you can bring a guest free..??


----------



## Austin01WS6

Glad to see an indoor range finally going up. Just wish it was in a better location. I think I will stick to the outdoors also.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Austin01WS6 said:


> Glad to see an indoor range finally going up. Just wish it was in a better location. I think I will stick to the outdoors also.


Yeah no kidding... You can target practice in the parking lot...


----------



## Marine Scout

bigbulls said:


> *$20 per hour walk in....... *
> *$400 single membership fee.....*
> 
> 
> *Holy freakin crap!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *I think I will continue to shoot outdoors.*


You got that right!!!


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



MULLET HUNTER said:


> Austin01WS6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see an indoor range finally going up. Just wish it was in a better location. I think I will stick to the outdoors also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no kidding... You can target practice in the parking lot...
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## PompChaser315

wld1985 said:


> Ya, THis showed up on my FB page..I posted it on GCFC and its 250 for single membership,Before they open.. Then 20 bucks for walkins and 12.50 an hour for someone that is joining a member... Which IMO is Very High either way... I think Emerald coast Muzzle loaders is like 100 bucks for th year or so and you can bring a guest free..??


Where is Emerald Coast Muzzle Loaders??


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



FUPAGUNT said:


> wld1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, THis showed up on my FB page..I posted it on GCFC and its 250 for single membership,Before they open.. Then 20 bucks for walkins and 12.50 an hour for someone that is joining a member... Which IMO is Very High either way... I think Emerald coast Muzzle loaders is like 100 bucks for th year or so and you can bring a guest free..??
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Emerald Coast Muzzle Loaders??
Click to expand...

Off Quintette road just before crossing the Escambia River into Santarosa County.


----------



## TheCarver

Well no more rainy days wishing to keep in practice HUH? Gun Connection was great while it lasted. Still have a jacket from them. Now I would like to see anouther in our area. Well bust my britches someone like shooting,,, ole carver


----------



## Apollo46

Styx River has covered shooting lanes, for those rainy day situations.


----------



## tinman

bigbulls said:


> *$20 per hour walk in.......
> $400 single membership fee.....*
> 
> 
> *Holy freakin crap!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *I think I will continue to shoot outdoors.*


erm, yeah, was interested to save myself a 70 mile round trip to Styx, but $400??


----------



## duckhunter

Well let's think it all the way through.$250 for annual fee is $20 a month to shoot indoors. I am not saying it is inexpensive but when it's cold and raining outside it might be ok. Cheapest golf is $18 and more in most places. Just saying.


----------



## TheCarver

It hasnt been built yet, I want to see it. If theres only a few lanes like Gun Connection, Hang it up Membership or none, There were days I couldnt get a lane for a couple hours.. Lets see the machine in its works, Then Ill jump in or watch to see who gets the training in. It hasnt been that cold in a few years. But I havent forgot those hunting gloves an frozen feet to practice.. ole carver


----------



## wld1985

Carver,what do you mean it has'nt been built yet? I dont think there really building it..Pretty sure its in the side building on the left... Saw the guys working on the Duct system earlier...I dont know how big it is,when your outside looking at the pawn shop part it does'nt look too big..But then you go inside its pretty big,so Im sure theres atleast 8 lanes


----------



## TheCarver

Well there goes to show ya, I dont get out like I should. My bad... I will have to go by, Town has needed a indoor practice, training area. I love the outdoors dont get me wrong, But a indoor choice now an then would fill the bill on those ruff days with nasty rain, or need to make a quick run over to try out that new hand load. I was understanding it that the idea was in the makin. ole carver


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Evidently you can shoot your guns inside or out anywhere in escambia county:whistling: just might get some real life practice... What a dump:thumbdown:


----------



## rebuilt

That is expensive but then again it is going to be run by pensacola specialty pawn. I have rarely seen a deal in there. But then again the old saying money talks may change those prices. I did get I bad scolding once from one of the employes once about taking the slide off of a 1911 i was going to buy, made me feel so bad i but it back together handed it back to him and bought elsewhere.


----------



## Connor_Sarah

rebuilt said:


> That is expensive but then again it is going to be run by pensacola specialty pawn. I have rarely seen a deal in there. But then again the old saying money talks may change those prices. I did get I bad scolding once from one of the employes once about taking the slide off of a 1911 i was going to buy, made me feel so bad i but it back together handed it back to him and bought elsewhere.


Wow, I wonder who you dealt with? I have bought three firearms from there at the best prices. Couldn't get used guns for the prices of the new ones that I bought. Usually I only deal with the manager, Warren, or assistant manager, Chance. Even just going in to handle a gun and see if I like it while trying to decide what to get next has never been an issue. They take their time to let me handle and manipulate it and compare to others even though they know I will not be buying at that time. Sorry you had a bad experience. I will continue to shop there and spread praise for them as long as I continue to receive top notch customer service.


----------



## TheCarver

Well now I know I dont get out like I should, Cause I have never stopped in to look.. But good or bad publicity will get your eyes to take a look... So from what your saying the range will have sales of firearms an a indoor range to try it out in,,, These guys are gonna progress rapidly... Anyone looking without experince gets to fire off a rd or 2, usualy get the fever,, even seasoned shooters trying one out make there mind up right then after a few rds from there own firearm an the smell of gun powder... Seen this sales tactic many days at the old Gun Connection,, The place will most likley take off good... ole carver


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Anyone know what rounds they're limiting this place to? I'm not familiar with any indoor ranges or rules, but am wondering if they allow rifles.


----------



## Telum Pisces

kidsoncoffee said:


> Anyone know what rounds they're limiting this place to? I'm not familiar with any indoor ranges or rules, but am wondering if they allow rifles.


Most indoor ranges I have ever seen limit it to handgun rounds and .22 for rifles. Not sure why people would want to shoot a rifle at 25-30 yards anyway which is what they typical longest range is for an indoor range.


----------



## [email protected]

Although in a bad location, I dont think there will be any mugg'n going on in the parking lot.


----------



## Ocean Master

If it's anything like the Gun Connection I will definitely be joining. I use to go there 2 or 3 times a week during the middle of the day. No problems at all getting a lane.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Telum Pisces said:


> Most indoor ranges I have ever seen limit it to handgun rounds and .22 for rifles. Not sure why people would want to shoot a rifle at 25-30 yards anyway which is what they typical longest range is for an indoor range.


I like to plink with my carbine and sks. I'm not in it to try and hit a target at 500 yards. Iron sights with my blind ass = crap accuracy.


----------



## saku39

Id pay $20 an hour as long as i can RAPID FIRE 

gotta train realistically, and you cannot do that with the 2sec rule at the local ranges


----------



## TURTLE

saku39 said:


> Id pay $20 an hour as long as i can RAPID FIRE
> 
> gotta train realistically, and you cannot do that with the 2sec rule at the local ranges


*My memory is not the best but I remember having alot of fun at the Gun Connection and I think I would remember someone douche'n out on me about rapid fire. Why do they always build these things in armpits? :no:*


----------



## bigbulls

> Id pay $20 an hour as long as i can RAPID FIRE
> 
> gotta train realistically, and you cannot do that with the 2sec rule at the local ranges


Every other Saturday of Every Month is Rapid Fire Day at the Rifle and Pistol Range at Santa Rosa shooting center on Quintette! $12 and you can shoot all day long.


----------



## JesseB

I spoke with Chance at the pawn shop this Friday the 5th. It will be a seperate building detached from the pawn shop. It will have a lounge/waiting area up front and 9 lanes. They will not build this range unless there is enough show of support before hand. That's why they are offering the pre-membership deals, which are fully refundable if they cant get enough people to commit. 

If the building is built, those who purchased a pre membership will be able to renew their membership at that price forever. Members will have free access to the range (still $5 at Styx for members). 

I think their vision is to form a club that would attract enthusiasts who shoot frequently and want a place to hang out as well.

I encourage anyone who might be interested to go down and speak with Chance in person


----------



## RRlocoENGR

JesseB said:


> I spoke with Chance at the pawn shop this Friday the 5th. It will be a seperate building detached from the pawn shop. It will have a lounge/waiting area up front and 9 lanes. They will not build this range unless there is enough show of support before hand. That's why they are offering the pre-membership deals, which are fully refundable if they cant get enough people to commit.
> 
> If the building is built, those who purchased a pre membership will be able to renew their membership at that price forever. Members will have free access to the range (still $5 at Styx for members).
> 
> I think their vision is to form a club that would attract enthusiasts who shoot frequently and want a place to hang out as well.
> 
> I encourage anyone who might be interested to go down and speak with Chance in person


If your information is correct, I would say that I would not be interested...9 lanes for the ONLY indoor range in Escambia County? That place would be hard to get into.:no:


----------



## BassMaster

They need to reword the landing page of the website as it gives the impression that you can buy a lifetime membership.

As for the price to join? I'll pass, Santa Rosa is 10 minutes from me and I have shot many times in the rain there. With the new owners and revamped range it is worth my time and money.

If this new range is going to be built close to you and you can justify the expense then I say support it.


----------



## Austin01WS6

I agree^^. I have a public and private shooting range within 10 minutes also. Besides I don't want to be on the six o'clock news.


----------



## nathar

tinman said:


> erm, yeah, was interested to save myself a 70 mile round trip to Styx, but $400??


A buddy of mine says there is a DHS plant working at Styx River. First person account.


----------



## war-buff

I was somewhat interested in the new indoor range until I read on their site that hand loaded ammo (reloads) may not be used. Seems very odd to me.


----------



## nathar

Escambia River Gun Club ( formerly E.R. Muzzle Loaders) off of quintette rd closer to Cantonment than SRSC. $120/ per year flat, one time family fee. No other fees to shoot. Can back your vehicle right up to the covered benches. BYOT (targets that is). No lines, just sign in and go shoot. You can shoot rifle and pistol from the same bench. We just joined. This will be a big money saver because one family trip to SRSC costs me $50. We shoot often.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

This whole plan was iffy at best when it was thought of, meaning it was only a thought/proposal to see if their was any intrest. Their has not been enough intrest, and knowing the money behind this idea personally I will say that I would be very surprised to see anything move forward on this project given the current circumstances.....


----------

